# World championship



## adragast (Feb 17, 2009)

I have heard that it won't take place in Hong-Kong... Where do you think it will take place then ? Where would you like it to take place ? 

Any ideas already about who is going to win the different events ?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

Last I heard was that they couldn't get sponsoring worked out and that US Open and Worlds might actually get merged

I really hope that it will be held in Asia because I was looking forward to my adventurous trip there


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 17, 2009)

I also heard it would be in Hong-Kong


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 17, 2009)

I too hope the competition will be in Asia (whether Hong Kong, Japan, or wherever). However, I support the WCA for wherever the competition ends up being held. Whether it is merged with the US Open, or happens in Asia, I plan to be there even if I have to swim or hitch hike ;-)

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I too hope the competition will be in Asia (whether Hong Kong, Japan, or wherever). However, I support the WCA for wherever the competition ends up being held. Whether it is merged with the US Open, or happens in Asia, I plan to be there even if I have to swim or hitch hike ;-)
> 
> Chris


If it is in Asia, You could hitch hike all the way with me. I am still looking for travelling companions. You only have to tell me where (between Rotterdam and e.g. Hong Kong) you would like to start.

If it is going to be in the US (which I am assuming right now) I might still be able to pick you up, but that greatly depends on when/where me/Charlie/Joey are going to be travelling


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> If it is in Asia, You could hitch hike all the way with me. I am still looking for travelling companions. You only have to tell me where (between Rotterdam and e.g. Hong Kong) you would like to start.
> 
> If it is going to be in the US (which I am assuming right now) I might still be able to pick you up, but that greatly depends on when/where me/Charlie/Joey are going to be travelling



If it's in the US that's my backyard, I could very possibly pick you all up and we could drive/travel there ;-) If it's in Asia I might actually try to do some kind of hitchhiking with you guys, or if not that at least travel around with you all in Asia - that would be awesome actually!

Chris


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 17, 2009)

Is there one in 2009? Or are we looking to 2010?


----------



## jcuber (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope it's in the US because my parents won't fly me to a competition-the only way I might get my dad to let me go is if I tell him it's a way to get rid of me for a few days


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

JohnyA, the planning is still 2009

Chris: You have a big backyard.
Just like previous years, I will be coming to the US Open and will have a 2 weeks vacation "around" the competition area. One of the differences is that Charlie is supposed to come with me this year (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=122824&postcount=150) and that Joey mentioned he might meet us there. So in this case we would already be driving through the US and picking you up might give us some direction

In case it will be in Asia, travelling will be even more interesting. I would take of 6 weeks and drive there (about 4 weeks), then fly/boat back


----------



## julesv (Feb 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> then fly/boat back


 Swim? Wow... I wish I could just travel like that for the sake of a piece of plastic.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Chris: You have a big backyard.
> Just like previous years, I will be coming to the US Open and will have a 2 weeks vacation "around" the competition area. One of the differences is that Charlie is supposed to come with me this year (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=122824&postcount=150) and that Joey mentioned he might meet us there. So in this case we would already be driving through the US and picking you up might give us some direction



Haha true on the big back yard part, but even if the competition is on the west coast, it would be really neat to road trip across the US to get there. I've never driven across the US before, and I'm planning to take about 10 days off no matter where the competition will be held. Just an idea of course, I could of course just fly and meet you all there at the venue as well, with possibly some travel plans around the venue ;-)

I just had so much fun travelling around in Europe, that even if it's in the US I'd like to turn it into a trip of some kind and would love to join you all if there's room for one more.

Chris

--edit
@ julesv
The Rubik's cube community is much greater than the competition itself. That's why we talk about doing such things ;-)


----------



## julesv (Feb 17, 2009)

Rubik's cube community = one word = cool...


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Chris: You have a big backyard.
> ...


Sounds like a plan Chris.

And by that, I mean that we have a general idea about something that may or may not happen.

And @julesv: Why do you think travelling is secondary to cubing? I cube so I have an excuse to travel


----------



## julesv (Feb 17, 2009)

No! I travel alot anyway. I just thought this really showed how much this community is strong (you know what I mean...)


----------



## Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> And @julesv: Why do you think travelling is secondary to cubing? I cube so I have an excuse to travel



Exactly what I do.


----------



## unlimitia (Feb 17, 2009)

I and Friend very hope in Hong kong. It's near me(Thailand). US is very far. However if in Hong kong and you also plan for travel, I think you also could travel around country. Hong kong don't have many traveling place.


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2009)

The first thing I have to say is: IT BETTER NOT BE IN THE US.
I have two reasons:
1. I will have just left.
2. The current venue for US Open will not be large enough to accomodate.
If it can't be in Hong Kong then I hope they move to Japan, or China. (Or you know, put it in Aussie ).
I mean, if it's in the US I will deal with it, at least I will be able to get around easier.


----------



## Ton (Feb 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Last I heard was that they couldn't get sponsoring worked out and that US Open and Worlds might actually get merged
> 
> I really hope that it will be held in Asia because I was looking forward to my adventurous trip there



Well we -Maria and me- are planning a competition in Indonesia probably 30 aug, so Asia is still an option

For the WC 2009, Ron/Seventowns are busy with it ...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 17, 2009)

Dene said:


> 2. The current venue for US Open will not be large enough to accomodate.


For Worlds, we could probably get the fantastic Memorial Auditorium.

But I agree, Worlds still should be outside of the US in 2009.

(Last I heard, backup plans were for for a German toy fair.)


----------



## Bryan (Feb 17, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> But I agree, Worlds still should be outside of the US in 2009.



Why? Yes, it would be nice if it could be in Asia, but if they can't find some place, then why not put it in the US? But putting it in Europe again seems odd when it was last in Europe. And yes, I am aware that 2003 and 2005 were in North America, but that was the start of cubing and those were the venues that could be secured.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

And if all else fails, Ron will host it in his house (let's hope not all will fail)

After reading Chris' and Bob's reply, I am seriously starting to wonder how many cubers I have shared a room with (and how many are still to follow)


----------



## coinman (Feb 17, 2009)

I hop for asia, would like to se that part of the world. If not Hong Kong i vote for Japan or Taiwan, they have a lot of world class cubers.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope NOT asia because despite being asian I will never have enough money to buy a plane ticket there, let alone find somewhere to live for a few days while the entire thing goes on... ><

If it's somewhere in north america, why not the ACC (Air Canada Centre)? That place fits like 30000 people easily.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > But I agree, Worlds still should be outside of the US in 2009.
> ...



um.... Hungary?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 18, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



Without Worlds 2003, there would be no WCA. That's where modern competitive cubing really started.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 18, 2009)

It would be nice if it were in the US...I heard it was going to be in Stanford...


----------



## joey (Feb 18, 2009)

That's US Nationals.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 18, 2009)

I want Japan, I always wanted to go there sometime...


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 18, 2009)

I vote Amsterdam as well. Michael Phelps can come along (like arnaud said). It should be pretty easy for Ron to organize too


----------



## VirKill (Feb 18, 2009)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Last I heard was that they couldn't get sponsoring worked out and that US Open and Worlds might actually get merged
> ...



I'll do my best to participate and help the commitee for Indonesian Open 2009. Judging, scrambling, whatever. I'll make sure every cuber in Indonesia know that event and make sure they will help to promote it in their own town. Indonesia is a very large country so I wish we can have 70ish competitors.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 18, 2009)

back up, back up... US Nationals will be at Stanford?!
that's just close enough to be acceptable! I've always wanted to go to the World Championships, but I'll settle for Nationals...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 18, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> back up, back up... US Nationals will be at Stanford?!
> that's just close enough to be acceptable! I've always wanted to go to the World Championships, but I'll settle for Nationals...



I'll settle for any competitions


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 18, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > back up, back up... US Nationals will be at Stanford?!
> ...



get on a pogo stick and start hopping to Stanford, you can compete with Patrick Jameson.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 18, 2009)

Who said anything about using the pogo stick for it's intended use (pogo-cubing)?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 18, 2009)

Merging Nationals and Worlds is an interesting idea. But I think they should probably be their own things(Not that it matters to me, I can't go to either)

Asia seems like a good idea. I think Japan would be an interesting place to have it. Very large community there, and plenty of big venues.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think my vote would (or even should  ) stand for anything but if the question were to be asked, I'd vote for somewhere I could afford to attend, e.g. Netherlands (the home of cubing competitions!) which wouldn't be as exciting as another continent for those in the region, but it would give me the excuse to visit my spiritual home for a short while now that the credit crunch has cancelled my usual annual family holiday to Duinrell!


----------



## joshuali (Feb 19, 2009)

Dene said:


> The first thing I have to say is: IT BETTER NOT BE IN THE US.
> I have two reasons:
> 1. I will have just left.
> 2. The current venue for US Open will not be large enough to accomodate.
> ...



aussie would be nice...\whereh tho.? melbourne? alice springs
hm lets make it in hawaii just to make it fair for everyone\
everyone will have to travel a long way to get there....
lol...


----------



## Garmon (Feb 19, 2009)

I really need to start saving if it's in Asia or USA.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 19, 2009)

BTW Around what time is it scheduled


----------



## andatude (Feb 19, 2009)

PUT IT IN AUSSIE!!!
in Sydney please, never been to a competition before and i would like to meet much more cubers than the two i have at school.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

andatude said:


> PUT IT IN AUSSIE!!!
> in Sydney please, never been to a competition before and i would like to meet much more cubers than the two i have at school.


Who would organise it there? These things take money and a lot of work and I don't see anyone doing that


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> andatude said:
> 
> 
> > PUT IT IN AUSSIE!!!
> ...



We have always thought of doing a comp in melb central, but because we haven't had a delegate, or the cubers, we can't. I think if you gave us the chance, we could make an awesome worlds. Plus it will kick-start cubing in Australia!!!


----------



## shelley (Feb 23, 2009)

Your desire to "make an awesome worlds" doesn't make up for lack of experience when it comes to running competitions. For something as big as the world championships, the organizers have to know what they're doing to make sure everything runs smoothly. The inexperienced judges at Worlds 2007 were pretty bad. When spectators sitting in the back of the auditorium are running up to make penalty calls for you, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > andatude said:
> ...


I agree with Shelley. Sorry, but starting with something as big as worlds is just wishful thinking. Something like worlds costs about half a million Euro/Dollar to organise


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Feb 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Wow. I wouldn't have guessed that much.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...


I was very surprised at that amount as well. I had guessed about 150000


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > andatude said:
> ...



Yea sorry Matt you need some perspective. There is no chance you could pull off holding WC. The first competition I went to was crazy and that was probably only half the size of what WC will be. There is no way you could pull anything other than a small competition off first time.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dene said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Yes, I agree with Dene here. I organized a competition with 30 people and that was crazy. WC is like... yeah. There is no way that you can pull off WC caliber competition in the first attempt. (unless you dump all the responsibilities on every single delegate present)


----------



## jcuber (Feb 23, 2009)

Does the registration (hopefuly) pay for the 1/2 million dollars it takes to orgainize?


----------



## Bob (Feb 23, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Does the registration (hopefuly) pay for the 1/2 million dollars it takes to orgainize?



I'm pretty sure they've been free to participate...I don't remember about 2003 though.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 23, 2009)

So who pays for it?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 24, 2009)

sponsors, maybe?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 24, 2009)

Ron has a money-tree that looses it leaves after the summer. That is why Worlds is normally in october


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


But... he said "please"!



AvGalen said:


> Something like worlds costs about half a million Euro/Dollar to organise


I don't believe that. At all. Where did you get that number, and how is it explained?


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 25, 2009)

We could always hold it in like, an entire CITY...  (a small one, at that)
Now to find something that's feasible to rent but fairly large.


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 25, 2009)

As I heard, budget of World Championship 2007 was 80 million HUF which is about 260000 Euro.


----------



## Kian (Feb 25, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Ron has a money-tree that looses it leaves after the summer. That is why Worlds is normally in october



Makes sense. 

Contrary to the popular idiom, some money DOES grow on trees. It's just a little premature.

(American currency is 3/4 cotton and 1/4 linen, though. Not sure about the others. And yes, I'm aware this sorta ruins the whole turn of phrase I'm going for here.)


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Something like worlds costs about half a million Euro/Dollar to organise
> ...



Ron told me and explained that judges and pricemoney weren't a real factor, but that the venue was by far the biggest cost. I was shocked just like everyone else seems to be. I think he meant dollars though and given the exchange rate at that time it is close to the amount Istvan mentions


----------



## mazei (Feb 25, 2009)

In any case, I'm confident you guys can pull it off. Hopefully I can attend it.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, so I searched a bit. The first somewhat large auditorium with rental offer that I found:
http://www.virginiawestern.edu/theatre/whitman.html

I do realize that it's not as big and probably less shiny than last year's RWC venue, but this costs $300 per day, so $900 for three days. Even if last year's RWC venue cost 100 times that much (which would be a ridiculous factor already), that's still be only $90,000. How do we get to $500,000?


----------



## Ton (Feb 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ok, so I searched a bit. The first somewhat large auditorium with rental offer that I found:
> http://www.virginiawestern.edu/theatre/whitman.html
> 
> I do realize that it's not as big and probably less shiny than last year's RWC venue, but this costs $300 per day, so $900 for three days. Even if last year's RWC venue cost 100 times that much (which would be a ridiculous factor already), that's still be only $90,000. How do we get to $500,000?



In the venue is also the audio coverage + network +food+ drinks
+personal + stage cubes etc+ security

Me and Ron did not get payed,, getting payed would makes us depended


----------



## Stefan (Feb 25, 2009)

I still can't believe these things amount to anything near that much. But if they really did, I would've preferred to be in a much more reasonably priced venue and have the thereby saved money be used to sponsor more talented cubers who couldn't afford to come.

How much was paid for let's say the Dutch Masters 2008 or the San Francisco Open 2009?


----------



## shelley (Feb 25, 2009)

The San Francisco Open was at the Exploratorium, which has hosted our competitions in the past. They didn't charge us money to use the space.

All the tournaments in California have been at venues which were willing to host us for free, with the exception of the competitions at Stanford University, which charges a fee to book rooms. But the EPGY program which sponsors us takes care of that cost.

When it's not on a school campus, it's at one of the science museums (Exploratorium, Discovery Science Center, Fleet Science Center) which have hosted multiple competitions. The staff know us pretty well, and the museums benefit from increased exposure among cube enthusiasts.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Shelley. Btw, the reason I asked about the San Francisco Open was its 150 competitors, beaten only by RWC2007 with 214. Do you think that with let's say $100,000 to spend, one could organize a decent competition of RWC2007's magnitude (all events, three days, 214 competitors)?

And sometimes I dream of some billionaire just for fun offering a million bucks to hold the most awesome cubing festival and competition ever. Sigh...


----------



## Tyson (Feb 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Thanks Shelley. Btw, the reason I asked about the San Francisco Open was its 150 competitors, beaten only by RWC2007 with 214. Do you think that with let's say $100,000 to spend, one could organize a decent competition of RWC2007's magnitude (all events, three days, 214 competitors)?
> 
> And sometimes I dream of some billionaire just for fun offering a million bucks to hold the most awesome cubing festival and competition ever. Sigh...



San Francisco Open 2009 cost about... $600 which was paid with entry fees.

It would be possible to host something of the WC2007 magnitude for $3000. But they decide to waste money, so I don't worry about it.

I mean, if you want more frills, then maybe the cost goes up to $10,000. But certainly not more... unless you're giving out lots of money in cash prizes. There is no reason that the competition should cost more than $10,000.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ok, so I searched a bit. The first somewhat large auditorium with rental offer that I found:
> http://www.virginiawestern.edu/theatre/whitman.html
> 
> I do realize that it's not as big and probably less shiny than last year's RWC venue, but this costs $300 per day, so $900 for three days. Even if last year's RWC venue cost 100 times that much (which would be a ridiculous factor already), that's still be only $90,000. How do we get to $500,000?



We could get an auditorium the size of the WC 2007 Budapest event very easily. But that option was declined.

Again, not my issue how they spend their money.

http://www.stanford.edu/dept/drama/maps.html

The hall you listed has a capacity of 325... probably too small for a WC. Memorial Auditorium at Stanford has a capacity of 2,000.


----------

